# WNY (Buffalo/Rochester/southern Ontario) meet?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody from the western NY and southern Ontario area want to do a meet for early in the summer, say mid to late June?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Let's throw some ideas around!!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Will you all stop having meets when im not in the area yet. :dry::dry: Once we hit August I'm down for anything


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey ill be over the border on sunday to take my mom out for mothers day around the outlets. Wave me down, would not mind saying hello and checkin out a few cruzes in the area.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

So we have like 10 people in this thread but no one wants to cruise to Niagara?


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm working, however ErikBEggs I am making a trip to Cheektowaga on Wednesday


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm in Rochester on the weekends and work down in Olean (by Bonaventure) during the week. If we planned something out I could try to make it but I can do the Niagara cruise

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, was down in Watkins Glen this past weekend! Not for racing, although I was at the racetrack.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Sorry, was down in Watkins Glen this past weekend! Not for racing, although I was at the racetrack.


Wine fest? or the 6hrs at the glen (although i think that was a few weekends ago)?


----------



## Zachlava (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd be down to cruise to Niagara 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

